# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #39: General Shipping Info / Maker Faire San Mateo

## Eddie

*Project Update #39: General Shipping Info / Maker Faire San Mateo*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*General Shipping Info*
All of the heated beds for the Holiday backers and the January backers have been either shipped or are in our outgoing mail to be picked up.
Some of the January international backers as well as all Feb / March orders will be receiving their heated bed WITH the rest of their kit, it will not be a separate box. This not only cuts down on possible issues with customs but decreases the chance of a lost or misplaced package.
We have received some reports from our international January backers of some shipping damage but nothing like the original batch.  We are shipping replacement parts to those individuals.  The February batch is the largest batch that we have so please bear with us.  While we are taking much longer than expected missing parts and broken items are being hugely reduced so what we are doing is working; people for the most part are getting their kits intact and are getting printing quickly.  Thank you for your patience.
There have been some issues with some of the Printrboards.  We check EVERY single board to ensure that the firmware can be loaded and that everything is operational before it goes out.  Some of the boards we have encountered would not load firmware .  We are going through them extra carefully to cull out the 'bad' ones.  This doesn't affect anyone receiving theirs, we just wanted to keep you in the loop.
*Maker Faire San Mateo*
We will be attending the Maker Faire in San Mateo, CA on May 17th/18th.  Our plan is to have 100 OneUps and 100 TwoUps available as IN STOCK for the faire which means that all the pre-orders will be done before then.  We hope to see you there!

----------

